# Making a sacrifice area!



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Another option for you would be to use one of thsoe metal carports/garages. You can get them in the price range of the tarp covered run in you show and in my opinion more worth the price


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Shosadlbrd said:


> Another option for you would be to use one of thsoe metal carports/garages. You can get them in the price range of the tarp covered run in you show and in my opinion more worth the price


I was thinking about that too! You think thats a better option vs the run in? Why? I like both I don't know which would be better.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you sure you want gravel? Ideally, you want to be able to drag your sacrifice paddock. It will save you so much time instead of mucking.

In certain areas, like at the gate or near the hay, if those areas have mud, you can add some sand and put down stall mats. Or just put pea gravel just in those areas.

Another option is to add a drainage ditch or pond outside of your sacrifice area.

As for hay storage, build an open run in. Hay huts are too enclosed and will cause the hay to mold.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You mention that you plan on eventually going from square to round bales, but if it were me, for a small sacrifice area with only 1 or 2 horses for now, I would just put a hack rack out there, use square bales, and worry about a round bale feeder when the time comes.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

evilamc said:


> I was thinking about that too! You think thats a better option vs the run in? Why? I like both I don't know which would be better.


More permanent and longer lasting, which is more cost effective.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

4horses said:


> Are you sure you want gravel? Ideally, you want to be able to drag your sacrifice paddock. It will save you so much time instead of mucking.
> 
> In certain areas, like at the gate or near the hay, if those areas have mud, you can add some sand and put down stall mats. Or just put pea gravel just in those areas.
> 
> ...



Yeah one place I boarded at we made a small sacrifice with gravel base and pea gravel on top, I loved it. We did muck up but we dragged it too sometimes if it got compacted. We just never had any issue with mud after we put that in so I want to mimic it the best I can.

I'm also hoping to switch to rounds within a few months so I want to just be set up for them now rather then buying twice. I prefer round bales but until I'm settled in I don't want ton deal with them. So I'm getting a load of squares to use till I'm settled enough to be able to get rounds with my truck.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

This is area I'm doing. It already has some pea gravel down from who knows what the previous owner was doing lol. I just need to weedeat it and lay down some geotextile though before I put down gravel and pea gravel. I'd love to do one of those geotextile grids but it's just too expensive right now 

So the one area will have the footing that's the first picture, then as long as it doesn't turn into a mud pit I'm going to try and keep the grass area in front of barn, and that's always going to be open. Then that can open up to either of the two grass paddocks in front.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how large is the inside of that barn/ is it box stalls or open? if it is not box stalls, I would put the hay in there. Out of the rain, out of the sun.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

2 box stalls, I thought about that if we have a really bad winter though.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I keep my round bale in the barn and I peel it. That way I get about 3-4 weeks out of it instead of 10 days.


----------

